# [By Demand] October 2008



## Raaabo (Aug 12, 2008)

Please start posting demands for October 2008 DVD

The demands for September that weren't met will be included in October - where possible.


----------



## skippednote (Aug 12, 2008)

Windows Xp sp3 update                                          Some more blender and photoshop tutorial.


----------



## topgear (Aug 12, 2008)

*LightsMark - A very nice free benchmark tool
*dee.cz/lightsmark/Lightsmark2007.1.3.rar

A Guide About Bios Editing
*www.lejabeach.com/sisubb/Practical_BIOS_Editing.pdf

K-3D - A feature Rich Opensource Graphics Application

AlltoAvi - A open source Video encoding/conversion tool with support of many formats.
*alltoavi.sourceforge.net

VmWare Workstation for Windows and Linux

3D Mark Vantage

Adobe Photoshop Lightroom for Windows 2.0

KDE 4.1.0 for fedora, Ubuntu and Suse

Ultimate Boot CD Full 5.0 Beta 4*


----------



## kumarmohit (Aug 12, 2008)

Ok , do a fast track on MAC OS X already!

You did two on Windows ad one on Linux, high time OSX got its own Fast Track (That Apple thing, does not count)


----------



## prateekdwivedi1 (Aug 12, 2008)

pleeeeeeease include some totally free mmorpg's like zu online and myth wars 2 as i am unable to download it.thanks in advance.hope you guys of digit out there make it easier for me.please include any other free mmorpg's of the type too if possible.


----------



## Rahim (Aug 12, 2008)

Hope to get various Linux cd isos and not a big bootable but misfiring Linux DVD.


----------



## roshan1236a (Aug 13, 2008)

Solaris


----------



## amitgv (Aug 14, 2008)

The new free nVidia Geforce PowerPack which adds PhysX and Cuda support to existing cards along with all the free goodies(especially Warmonger) would be really great to have this month


----------



## Krazy Bluez (Aug 14, 2008)

Please give us OPCHACK with it's binaries and full languages as these both are very hege to download


----------



## Dark Star (Aug 15, 2008)

KDE 4.1 LIve CD preferably openSUSE  If not possible try including 2 Distor  Foresight Linux and Myah OS or Ear OS [media center]


----------



## gary4gar (Aug 15, 2008)

*Latest Intel & Nvidia Drivers


----------



## Aakash14 (Aug 16, 2008)

World of Warcraft 10 DAY Free Trial
Blender (of Course)
Some good ebooks
COMMAND AND CONQUER 3 OR NFS PRO STREET
MANY OTHERS


----------



## Ash_Rage (Aug 18, 2008)

Francescos levelled item and creature mod for the elder scrolls 4 oblivion


----------



## seychellesblue (Aug 18, 2008)

Elive , the most beautiful and most out of the box usable linux distribution and least resource hungry 128mb only on Debian platform.
From www.elivecd.org
They have both stable and unstable versions.
satbale one is older, but urges to pay 5$ for server charges and is given under creative commomns licence, so after download can be circulated without violating copyrights I hope.
The unstable versions are free to download.

Please please do include this.


----------



## Rahim (Aug 18, 2008)

^I too wnet to that site and that paying stuff put me off. I hope Digit would include it next month.


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 20, 2008)

Latest game Trailers...& appropriate tools section 
Bitdefender Total Security 2009 
*s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/17large.png


----------



## niharuce (Aug 22, 2008)

Some good video tutorials on python


----------



## sganesh (Aug 22, 2008)

1.Sabayon Linux
2.PERL,PHP IDE
3.gOS 
4.Some good ebooks
5.Multimedia Softwares from Sourceforge.net


----------



## Cool G5 (Aug 22, 2008)

1) Latest drivers for Nvidia 7 series.

2) Article on photography for the coming festive season.

3) Carbide.ui Theme Studio - Latest version

4) Some good free symbian apps.


----------



## New (Aug 22, 2008)

Fast track on adsense


----------



## wingrider (Aug 22, 2008)

cubase latest version


----------



## Hell rider (Aug 23, 2008)

Please provide Game trailers.Also provide collection of wallpapers in your next special issue.


----------



## jayavardhanarao (Aug 23, 2008)

Hello i am jayavardhan.
 I want visual studio 2008 service pack1 and also the dotnet framework 3.5 service pack1 in the DVD. These r useful for me as a developer and also i think these are also useful for so many others.


----------



## alexanderthegreat (Aug 24, 2008)

Here goes nothing:

1)Little Fighter 2 v2.5
     Link:*www.winsite.com/bin/Info?21500000036856

2)Nick Bounty II: Goat in the Grey Fedora
     Link:*www.pinheadgames.com/bounty2/bounty2.zip

3)America's Army v3.0(will be out sometime in september)
     Link: May be found at this page:*www.americasarmy.com/downloads/

I hope(as usual) care will be taken NOT to include these games(at least 1 and 2) on the October DVD(as is the custom).


----------



## topgear (Aug 25, 2008)

Hope this is not too much..........

ReactOS 0.3.6
DirectX SDK August 2008 (9.24.1400)
DirectX for Windows August 2008 (9.24.1400)
CounterSpy 3.1.2250
WinXP Manager 5.2.7
FinalBurner FREE 2.2.0.132
Microsoft .NET Framework (v3.5) 3.5 Service Pack 1 Full Package
Microsoft Visual Studio 2008 Service Pack 1 Full Package
Construct 0.96.4 - Free open-source DirectX game creator
VirtualBox 1.6.4
ReactOS 0.3.6
DirectX SDK August 2008 (9.24.1400)
DirectX for Windows August 2008 (9.24.1400)
CounterSpy 3.1.2250
WinXP Manager 5.2.7
FinalBurner FREE 2.2.0.132
Microsoft .NET Framework (v3.5) 3.5 Service Pack 1 Full Package
Microsoft Visual Studio 2008 Service Pack 1 Full Package
Construct 0.96.4 - Free open-source DirectX game creator
VirtualBox 1.6.4

Adobe Flash Player for Windows & Linux 10
Adobe Shockwave Player 11.0.0.465
Weather Watcher Live 6.0.0.57
Microsoft Malicious Software Removal Tool 2.1
Sysinternals Suite Build 08/08/08
VIA Hyperion Pro Driver Package 5.20A
Intel Chipset Software Installation Utility 9.0.0.1011
Mozilla Thunderbird for Windows 3.0 Alpha 2
K-Lite Mega Codec Pack 4.1.7
Java SE Runtime Environment (JRE) 6 Update 10 RC1
Microsoft Security Release ISO Image August 2008

Find and Run Robot 2.27.01 Beta
WinPwn 2.0.0.3 - Windows iPhone 3G jailbreak tool
DVDFab HD Decrypter 5.0.7.6
Griffith for Windows 0.9.7.1 - Movie collection manager
iTunes for Windows 7.7.1.11
Gizmo Project for Windows 4.0.3.383
ooVoo for Windows 1.7.1.35
FileZilla Server 0.9.27
FileZilla v3 for Windows 3.1.0.1
SkinStudio 6.2
Floola for Windows 3.2
Mozilla Thunderbird Portable Edition 2.0.0.16
GPU Caps Viewer 1


----------



## skippednote (Aug 25, 2008)

Latest Game trailers
Some Demo or good free Game
Nvidia GFX Updates


A better DIGIT UI


----------



## The Conqueror (Aug 25, 2008)

Some Videos regarding the latest technology would be Nice.


----------



## digitalage (Aug 27, 2008)

include  a lot of free ebooks.... especially on coding, softwares.


----------



## Dark Star (Aug 27, 2008)

Why don't you guys change the Vista UI to KDE 4 UI ?


----------



## Rahim (Aug 28, 2008)

^They wont do that  I just wanna them to make the UI work under Linux.


----------



## Krazy_About_Technology (Aug 28, 2008)

Unreal Tournament 3 Demo. Also if possible, Need for Speed Pro Street Demo and Crysis Demo please. I want to try these before buying and my old Digit DVD's that got two of these got damaged.

And yes, Visual Studio 2008 SP1 and .NET Framework 3.0 SP1 please.


----------



## baiju (Aug 31, 2008)

hi guys i am reading digit for past 3 years. please conduct a product review on car audios


----------



## sreenidhi88 (Sep 1, 2008)

visual studio 2008 service pack 1
and fast track on adsense


----------



## casanova (Sep 1, 2008)

Fast track on adsense and its competitors
Blogger themes
Vista Themes (Just rip the devian art sites)
Wallpapers
Article on overclocking


----------



## logonaniket (Sep 2, 2008)

pls include Fedora 10 Alpha, Netbeans 6.5
And a request to u....pls pls pls....include an article on mac osx like you do for linux....
m a regular reader of digit mag bt neva find macintosh issues or articles....u include prod of apple bt neva leopard osx or anythng related to it....pls include mac osx things with latest fedora alpha theme issues....thnks a lot

fast track to registry II (with advanced registry features)
fast track to computer languages

visual 2008 *Enterprise edition*

the one u included ws express edition nt enterprise....pls i want this 1...


microsoft office 2007 ultimate edition( student version)


----------



## nihu (Sep 2, 2008)

RyanVM windows xp post sp3 pack is back.Grab it for us.

*www.ryanvm.net/msfn/updatepack-sp3.html


----------



## hitter1994 (Sep 4, 2008)

Please get FIFA09 Demo and review,demo is releasing on 16thSep and main game on 3rd Oct.


----------



## Crysis900 (Sep 4, 2008)

Hey I want you digit guys to plZZZZZZZZZZZZZ give the latest sp3 update for Win XP.
I think its not only me who want this sp3 but also many worldwide users wants too.


----------



## VarDOS (Sep 4, 2008)

Fast Track On AdSense
Blogger Themes
Shell Themes For XP/Vista
Norton Ghost 14.0


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Sep 4, 2008)

OPCHACK

n Fast Track on Programming...........!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rahul2004 (Sep 5, 2008)

Please add microsoft visual studio 2008 and Microsoft Encarta Student Premium 2008. Thanks


----------



## technocrate (Sep 5, 2008)

I would like to request all digit personnels to please include an article on networking and remote access with the information on latest software i.e(HAMACHI,VNC) etc.

Also information on the hardwares available for wireless networking at the very high range............thanx

Please include the article on the Wi-Fi modem for broadban and also the new products in the markets of Wi-Fi.


----------



## amitash (Sep 6, 2008)

Mac theme for vista  "Vista OS X" available here 
*www.vistaosx.net/


----------



## ╬Switch╬ (Sep 6, 2008)

Umm, for next month please add the contents on the 1st and display the Fast Track on front page.
Thats all I think you could do.


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 7, 2008)

THe last month's mag was awesome........and all I have to say is 'keep it up' guys .

Am not much considered about CD/DVD as torrents get me the full versions of the demos you previde .

Please, give us a mag with good contents.

And where is the September Preview+Feedback thread ???


----------



## sumigizlov (Sep 8, 2008)

Visual Studio Enterprise Edition & Eclipse Java IDE
GCC compiler for Windows 
Cheatcode Database 2008
SQL Server 2008  Enterprise Edition


----------



## Blackfire (Sep 8, 2008)

when will you guys review Rams, Graphic cards & Monitors?


----------



## JNNY (Sep 10, 2008)

supply and demand describes market relations between prospective sellers and buyers of a good. The supply and demand model determines price and quantity sold in a market. This model is fundamental in microeconomic analysis, and is used as a foundation for other economic models and theories.The model incorporates other factors changing equilibrium as a shift of demand and/or supply.
------------------------------------------------------------

JNNY

socialmarketing


----------



## roshan1236a (Sep 11, 2008)

More wallpapers and Screensavers pls


----------



## drsubhadip (Sep 16, 2008)

pen drive and usb drives and external hard drive reviews


----------



## bavda (Sep 17, 2008)

please include Oracle JDeveloper Studio Edition in the october issue.


----------



## Macabre (Sep 17, 2008)

kumarmohit said:


> Ok , do a fast track on MAC OS X already!
> 
> You did two on Windows ad one on Linux, high time OSX got its own Fast Track (That Apple thing, does not count)


Yes.... puhhhleeez do a Mac fast track!


----------



## Power_user_EX (Sep 19, 2008)

LINUX SuSE 11 64-Bit-edition PLZZZZZ


----------



## Dark Star (Sep 19, 2008)

Mandriva 2009.0  That will be released till the DVD gets burned


----------



## Ross (Sep 20, 2008)

Microsoft Encarta. Kaspersky Internet Security 8.0.0.454.


----------



## Dark Star (Sep 20, 2008)

^^None of them are free


----------



## rohitshubham (Sep 21, 2008)

hey can you provide us with BitComet instead of utorrent as it is faster and much advanced and better


----------



## drsubhadip (Sep 21, 2008)

r u serious???
 bitcomet is BETTER THAN  utorrent????????????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
how can it be?


----------



## iinfi (Sep 22, 2008)




----------



## VINSTAR (Sep 23, 2008)

PLZ include
*ORACLE 9i* its  for our DBMS lab


----------



## hayabusa_ryu (Sep 24, 2008)

crysis warhead demo + linux SuSE 11 64-Bit + Vista themes


----------



## Cool Joe (Sep 24, 2008)

FIFA 09 demo has been released. Please include it in the DVD and try to post a review of it as well...


----------



## Some2knw (Sep 24, 2008)

Please include *Microsoft Encarta 2008*and *Adobe photoshop 7.0 & Adobe imageready 7.0* if possible please please please!.


----------



## ojha_riddhish (Sep 25, 2008)

We have not seen Knoppix on Digit since months. Why can't we have a GamesKnoppix on one of the Digit DVDs(Oct. or Nov. or Dec.). A FastTrack on Fighting Unemployment. I'm sure people will be obliged if their special friend 'Digit',  helps them find jobs, consume this free time on learning, adding and/or enhancing skills, making profitable resumes, etc. which is faced by every university pass out. It will be helpful if Digit comes to the rescue for the unemployed.


----------



## drsubhadip (Sep 26, 2008)

BOSS LINUX 
please as it can not be downloaded due to no torrent file..
only iso file with no download resume support


----------



## TheHumanBot (Sep 26, 2008)

Adobe CS4 Studio has been realeased . . .
so why dont u grab it demo for us. . .


----------



## roshan1236a (Sep 28, 2008)

Digit Archive update....


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Sep 30, 2008)

OPHCRACK
Many Linux ISO's
Solaris

FIRST TRACK ON VIRUS/REGISTRY HACKING


----------



## Deleted member 50726 (Oct 1, 2008)

FIFA 09 DEMO
Half Life 2
OR
Half Life 2 , either episode 1 or 2 or both


pleeeeeaaaaaaaaassssssseeeeeeeeeee...........

get 'em!!!!!


----------



## abhishekh328 (Oct 1, 2008)

BOSS Operating System


----------



## lethalweaponforever (Oct 3, 2008)

Something really nice would be if u could include posters of some Games in ur mag every month....dat wuld be cool.


----------



## chandigarhfellow (Oct 5, 2008)

please include* an dedicated dual layer dvd of complete webaroo wikipedia *& also regive 
*national geographic wallpapers pack complete *if possible in this issue or december mega issue. thanks in adavance


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 5, 2008)

send the mag on time


----------



## comp@ddict (Oct 5, 2008)

make it luk a bit more beautiful...what say a new layout wu db e the best gift for us in diwali you noe


----------



## vamsi360 (Oct 6, 2008)

please include webaroo with wikipedia as you did it in June 2007

Please include up-to-date wikipedia atlease updated with articles upto october 25th when you give it (if you give it only)on the November DVD or add it as a special DVD on one of your special issues( DECEMBER is a good idea ).


----------



## roshan1236a (Oct 6, 2008)

Y this thread is not closed till now???


----------



## j_h (Oct 6, 2008)

roshan1236a said:


> Y this thread is not closed till now???



The guys at digit forum are taking a nap


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 6, 2008)

KPower Mania said:


> send the mag on time



+1


----------



## comp@ddict (Oct 6, 2008)

Do remember the diwali gift!


----------



## Reaper_vivek (Oct 7, 2008)

Please include a section in ur mag that gives the latest prices of all the hardwares(5 products at least for each hardware) of computers.


----------



## comp@ddict (Oct 7, 2008)

Yeah..I havn't copyrighted my thread so u can use it

P.S._ Referring to "Latest prices"


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Oct 7, 2008)

when could we expect october issue


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 7, 2008)

azaad_shri75 said:


> when could we expect october issue



If I know Digit staff well by now.....then you can expect the October Special Issue in November's first week .


----------



## furious_gamer (Oct 7, 2008)

azaad_shri75 said:


> when could we expect october issue



By November... If u haven't that luck , it arrives u sharply at October 2009....


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 7, 2008)

rajkumar_pb said:


> By November... If u haven't that luck , it arrives u sharply at October 2009....


----------



## furious_gamer (Oct 7, 2008)

KPower Mania said:
			
		

>


Y u laughing...Am i joking?.... I Just say the truth...


----------



## Devrath_ND (Oct 8, 2008)

r u goin to give the mag or not. such hopeless attitude. atleast give details on website and forum. i have been loyal to this mag for abt 6 years and i am reconsidering it


----------



## j_h (Oct 8, 2008)

Devrath_ND said:


> r u goin to give the mag or not. such hopeless attitude. atleast give details on website and forum. i have been loyal to this mag for abt 6 years and i am reconsidering it


I am with you on that 
+1


----------



## lethalweaponforever (Oct 8, 2008)

Where Is The Mag.....where Is It, Where Is It, Where Is It, Where Is It,where Is It,where Is It,where Is It,where Is It,where Is It,where Is It,where Is It,where Is It.......where Is It???????????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 8, 2008)

lethalweaponforever said:


> Where Is The Mag.....where Is It, Where Is It, Where Is It, Where Is It,where Is It,where Is It,where Is It,where Is It,where Is It,where Is It,where Is It,where Is It.......where Is It???????????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



They are still confused wether to publish the mag or not.


----------



## j_h (Oct 8, 2008)

Why arnt any mods replying with any info. if its late then say it will be late yaar.


----------



## comp@ddict (Oct 8, 2008)

^^^^lolololol


----------



## nksinghal (Oct 9, 2008)

Nine dot Nine will not publish DIGIT this month. It looks DIGIT days are over.


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 9, 2008)

Ya .......sad...and the admins arent looking here


----------



## drsubhadip (Oct 9, 2008)

r there any admin  present there????????????????????

some one has already posted the issue content
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?p=961688#post961688
thanks rajivnedungadi


Magazine Contents

Cover Story: Icons of Trust
Test: External Storage Devices
Test: Visual Wars
Enhance: Colour and Computers
Main Story: The war of the browsers
Tomorrow: Top 10 Technologies to look out for
Data Protection: Protect your data
Interview: Gerry Messer - President Asia Pacific and Japan, RedHat
Power: Power Savings
Online Threats: Cyber war heroes
Talent Shortage: People Conundrum
Security Challenges: Threat Defence


The package includes the following:

1. 186 Page Digit Magazine
2. 146 Page Fast Track to Adobe Flash – Advanced
3. “Classroom in a CD” – HTML & CSS Tutor
4. Digit Dual Layer DVD
5. Entertainment DVD (Dual Layer)
6. Open Source DVD (Dual Layer)

Price Rs.200/-

DVD1: Digit Dual Layer DVD Contents (various section highlights)

DVD Fab Platinum
Easy Frame Creator 1.3
Construct 0.97.2
Advanced RSS Mixer Professional 3.1.58
Mozilla Thunderbird Portable Edition
LIVE Cricket 1.1
Check Drive 2008 1.2r
Motherboard Monitor 5.3.7.0
Ultimate Boot CD
Windows Vista SP1
Anti Virus Updates
MS Office 2007 Compatibility Pack
Classic Menu for Excel 2007 3
WordPerfect Office X4
Altova MapForce Enterprise Edition
Iron Speed Designer 5.2
Fast Track – Adobe Flash – Sample Files

Game Demos

Conflict: Denied Ops demo
Death Track Resurrection Demo
Fifa 09 Demo
Shadowgrounds Survivor Demo
Universe at War Earth Attack


DVD2: Open Source (Dual Layer DVD)

111 Free Applications
21 Free Games
8 Linux Distros

Windows

Clamwin
DVDx
Freemind
Filezilla
Firebird
Frostwire
Hydrogen
Infra Recorder
Inkscape
Mediacoder
Miro
Mozilla Sunbird
Stellarium
Treeline
Oxygen Office
DB Browser
Eclipse Office
BRL CAD
PDF Creator
YAWL
Openbravo ERP

Games (Windows)

Armagetron
Danger from the Deep
Flight Gear
Freecol
Retribution
Vega Strike
Warzone 2100
Marathon
Zombies
Vdrift

Linux

Adobe Reader
Album Shaper
aTunes
Chandler PIM
Freemind
Generative Art
Picasa
Miro
Kino
Jdraw
Song Bird
Vision Quest
Skype
Sweet Home 3D
Silex
Abiword
FreeWERM
Open EMM
Open QRM
Open Office.org 2
Orange HRM
Pentaho
Tutos
Zenoss Core

Games (Linux)

Armagetron
FreeDroid RPG
Glest
SuperTux Cart
Open Arena
Tremolous

Linux Distros - Mighty

Foresight Linux 1.0
Linux Mint
Mandriva Linux One 2008
Open GEU

Linux Distros - Mini

Byzanine OS
Coyote Linux
Damn Small Linux
FreeNAS

DVD3: Entertainment (Dual Layer DVD)

13 HD Movie Trailers
5 Full Length Movies
Over 200 Wallpapers

Movies

Behave Yourself (1951)
D.O.A. (1950)
Dimensions – A walkthrough mathematics
Star Wreck Legacy
Sweeny Todd: The Demon Barber of Fleet Street

Audio

Mister Electric Demon
Portal Inspired Music
The Just So Stories – Rudyard Kipling
The Sleeper Awakes – H. G. Wells
War of the Worlds

Games - Freeware

Alien Arena
Combat Arms
Gunroar
Return of Castle Wolfenstein: Enemy Territory
Warmonger
Torus Trooper

The above mentioned information are just a very basic highlights of the discs. The discs contain many more software than the ones mentioned above.


----------



## mdp (Oct 9, 2008)

We require More application softwares/games/freewares for Nokia/SE mobiles.

Now a days people use mobile more than PC. Hence I request you to add seperate section in Digit DVD for mobile contents..


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 9, 2008)

I TAKE BACK ALL THE CRITICISM. I just got Digit before 45mins. Really impressed. The mag contents are just amazing, leave alone the DVD. All in all, worth the wait. Hats off to you Digit.


----------



## drsubhadip (Oct 9, 2008)

WE R STILL WAITING...
KPower Mania
CAN U PLEASE TELL US THE CONTENT OF MAG  PLEASE....


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 9, 2008)

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=962055&postcount=33

Here is an input from me :-

First the Fast Track :- ADOBE FLASH ADVANCED

The magazine contents :-

1. Icons of Trust (They did a survey and came out with the most trusted brands in some fields like HDDs, Cameras, etc).
2. Visual Wars (Graphics Card shootout)
3. Top 10 Technologies to Lookout For ! (Interesting stuff)
4. External Hard-drive shootout
5. Colour And Computers (explains how PCs display stuff)
6. The War of the Browsers (FireFox vs Chrome vs IE vs Opera)
7. Agent001 recounts his buying experience in 8 categories (Camcorders, Gaming Consoles, Headphones, Large TVs, Projectors, Home Theaters, Hi-Fi Sound Systems, GPS Devices.)
8. Protect Your Data (self explanatory)
9. An article about Open Source becoming more mainstream
10. Power Savings (self explanatory)
11. Cyber War Heroes
12. People Conundrum
12. Threat Defence
13. Mods and Ends for various games.
14. 5 pages of Drool Maal

Ok now the bazaar section has a lot of reviews. Here are the products reviewed :-
1. Acer Aspire One
2. A-DATA S701 Sports Series 2GB
3. Altec Lansing VS2521
4. Antec Three Hundred
5. Apacer AH225 1GB
6. ASUS EeePC 1000H
7. ASUS R2E
8. Belkin Laptop Cooling Pad
9. Belkin Washable Mouse
10. Belkin Wireless G Router
11. BenQ Joybook S32-LE27
12. EpSon Stylus Photo 1390
13. Intex IT-10500W
14. Kingston DataTraveller 400
15. LG KC550
16. LG P300
17. Microsoft Arc
18. Microsoft Sidewinder Mouse X5
19. Microsoft Sidewinder Keyboard X6
20. MSI Wind U100
21. Nokia N96
22. Panasonic KX-MB262CX
23. Panasonic KX-MB772
24. Samsung CLP 315
25. Samsung SCX-4300
26. Samsung T190
27. Samsung YP-S2
28. ViewSonic VP2650WB

The User Review section has a review about Sennheiser PX100 by 'sreenisatish'.

Tech Talk with Paul Murphy.
Bram Cohen is a person who changed the world of PCs .

Tips and Tricks on :-
1. OneNote 2007
2. PowerPoint
3. Nero 8
4. Infran View
5. MAC OS X

Now for the CD, and 3x DVD-DLs part

CD :-
Classrom in a CD on HTML and CSS.

There are 3 DL-DVDs as said.

The first is the normal one.
Contents :-

1. Grifffith 0.9.2 for Windows
2. Noise Cradle 1.4
3. Graphite 7.2 R2
4. Steady Hand 2.2.1.1
5. AltoAVi
6. AnimPixels 1.01
7. Audio Paint 1.3
8. Claxa 1.0
9. Construct 0.9.7.2
10. Desktop Graffitist 1.0.0.6
11. DoNaut 2.0.1.1
12. DVDFab Platinum
13. Easy Frame Creator 1.3
14. FinalBurner Free 2.3.0.135
15. FurySync 3.0.0.4
16. K-3d
17. Lightsmark
18. Media MP3 Joiner 1.2
19. MonPiano 2.3
20. MP3popup
21. Pivot Stickfigure Animator 2.2.5
22. Sermonex 1.0.0
23. SimilarImages 2006
24. SnapIt 2.6
25. Spirographer 1.03
26. Subtitle Workshop 4.0 Beta4
27. swfShrink 0.1
28. TagScanner 5.0
29. Volumouse 1.57
30. Watermark me UP! 1.0
31. Edraw Flowchart 4.0
32. Logosmartz 5.0
33. quickslideshow
34. Schematic 3.19
35. VrindAmp 0.0.1
36. FireTorrent 0.5.3.28
37. WiPeer 0.72
38, Advanced RSS Mixer Professional 3.1.158
39. Favourites Twon
40. GMDesk 0.99
41. Google Chrome
42. ieSpell 2.5.1
43. LIVECricket 1.1
44. Maxthon
45. Mozilla Thunderbird Portable Eddition
46. Orbit Downloader
47. Picasa 3
48. Pidgin Portable
49. RSS Bandit 1.6.0.1
50. Torrent Episode Downloader 0.92
51. wiki Taxi
52. ArcSoft Video Downloader 1.0
53. EasyDesk Ticker 3.0
54. eCipher 1.6
55. Flash Sound Grabber 1.110
56. Flashit!
57. KeyScrammbler Personal 2.2.1
58. TrayMark 1.1
59. Ultra Recall
60. Vaultlet Suite 2
61. WatchFast 1.0.1
62. WhereWas!? 1.50
63. YouTube Video Downloader 1.1
64. 3dMark Vantagee v101
65. Auto Eject 1.22
66. Cache Monitor II
67. Cathy 2.28
68. CheckDrive 2008 1.2r
69. Compu-Rx 2.1
70. Disk Heal 1.46
71. DracoSoftware Process Killer 0.9.7
72. DriveXplorer 1.0
73. Extreme Healer
74. Find and Run Robot 2.30.0.0.1
75. HDCopy 2.104
76. Health Monitor 3.1
77. ListDLLs 2.25
78. Mallicious Software Removal Tool
79. Memory Check 1.000
80. Motherboard Monitor 5.3.7.0
81. MyRUN 1.10
82. Pen Drive Copy 1.0
83. PowerOff 3.01.3
84. Resize Enable 1.4
85. Send to Toys 2.5
86. Serious Samurize 1.6.4.3
87. SpeedFan 4.36
88. Swift Keyboard 3.5
89. Tray Everything 1.2
90. Type And Run 4.7
91. UBCD4Win
92. USB FireWall 1.1.0
93. Active SMART 2.62.642 BETA 2
94. Advanced Serial Port Monitor
95. CounterSpy
96. OnlyDirCopy 2.0
97. RoboTask 3.1
98. Winxpmanager

Then there are the normal Essentials and updates for AVAST, AVG, Kaspersky, etc.
Vista SP1

Some productivity stuff like MS Office Compatibility Pack and Flash CS3 Action Scripts.
Game demos of Deathtrack Ressuruction, FIFA09, Conflict Denied OPS, etc.

Trailers of Warhammer Online, Flatout 3 (HD), Killzone 2 MP and Nikopool Demo.

_________________________________________________

The next is the entertainment DVD.

Trailers :-
1. The Boy in The Stripped Pajamas
2. Fear(s) of The Dark
3. Twilight
4. Appaloosa
5. Felon
6. Humboltd Country
7. Knowing
8. Man on Wire
9. Milk
10. The Spirit
11. Watchmen

Now for the HD Trailers :-

1. Death Race
2. Eagle Eye
3. Fast and Furious (WTF!!!)
4. Igor
5. Punisher : War Zoner
6. 007 : Quantum of Solace ()
7. Real Time
8. SAW V ()
9. Sukiyaki Western Django
10. Terminator : Salvation ()
11. The day the earth stood still

Now for the Audio part :-

1. Mister Electric Demon
2. Portal Inspired Music
3. The Just So Stories – Rudyard Kipling
4. The Sleeper Awakes – H. G. Wells
5. War of the Worlds


There are some 200 wallpapers for all famous resolutions .


Movies :-

1. Behave Yourself (1951)
2. D.O.A. (1950)
3. Dimensions – A walkthrough mathematics
4. Star Wreck Legacy
5. Sweeny Todd: The Demon Barber of Fleet Street


Games :-

(Freeware):-
1. Alien Arena
2. Combat Arms
3. Gunroar
4. Return of Castle Wolfenstein: Enemy Territory
5. Warmonger
6. Torus Trooper
7. Parasec47
8. Gunbound

(Mods) :-
1. GTA - Gostown Paradise
2. C&C RA2 AR2 Mod
3. CS:S Fusion Pack Source
4. HL2 - Pirates, Vikings and Knights II
5. Max Payne - True Matrix Mod
6. UT3 - Physx Mod

(Game Trailers) :-

1. Burnout Paradise
2. Requiem : Bloodrayne
3. Duke Nukem 3d ()
4. Deadly Creatures
5. Spore E3 2008 Trailer
6. Wipeout
7. X-Blades

____________________________________

Now for the Open Source DVD .

Windows :-

1. Clamwin
2. DVDx
3. Freemind
4. Filezilla
5. Firebird
6. Frostwire
7. Hydrogen
8. Infra Recorder
9. Inkscape
10. Mediacoder
11. Miro
12. Mozilla Sunbird
13. Stellarium
14. Treeline
15. Oxygen Office
16. DB Browser
17. Eclipse Office
18. BRL CAD
19. PDF Creator
20. YAWL
21. Openbravo ERP
22. MusikCube
23. Audacity ( )
24. Cygwin
25. electric sheep
26. Eraser
27. Filezilla
28. Firebird
29. freemind
30. frostwire
31. GeoShell
32. GIMP
33. GnuMp3D
34. Hydrogen
35. Infra Recorder
36. Juice
37. KeePass Password Safe
38. Keynote
39. Mediacoder
40. Miro
41. Mixere
42. Mozilla Sunbird
43. Mplayer
44. paint.net
45. peazip
46. PhotoRec
47. Rss Owl
48. Steelarium
49. Treeline
50. TrueCrypt
51. xChat
52. Archimedes
53. BRL-CAD
54. bxModeller
55. CleenSheats
56. DB Browser
57. Eclipse Office
58. Hypergate CRM
59. Life Science GRID
60. OpenProj
61. Oxygen Office
62. Projectivity
63. Scribus
64. tightVNC
65. TurboCash

Open Source Games for Windows :-

1. Armagetron
2. Danger from the Deep
3. Flight Gear
4. Freecol
5. Retribution
6. Vega Strike
7. Warzone 2100
8. Marathon
9. Zombies
10. Vdrift
11. Darwinboots
12. Nexuiz
13. TORCS
14. Tremulous


Linux :-

1. Adobe Reader
2. Album Shaper
3. aTunes
4. Chandler PIM
5. Freemind
6. Generative Art
7. Picasa
8. Miro
9. Kino
10. Jdraw
11. Song Bird
12. Vision Quest
13. Skype
14. Sweet Home 3D
15. Silex
16. Abiword
17. FreeWERM
18. Open EMM
19. Open QRM
20. Open Office.org 2
21. Orange HRM
22. Pentaho
23. Tutos
24. Zenoss Core
25. eLynx
26. eMule
27. Generative Art
28. GIMP
29. Inkskape.jpg
30. Mumble
31. Picasa
32. qbitorrent
33. Synfig
34. Vision Quest
35. Xournal
36. OpenQRM


Games for Linux :-

1. Armagetron
2. FreeDroid RPG
3. Glest
4. SuperTux Cart
5. Open Arena
6. Tremolous
7. Nexuiz
8. SuperTuxCart

Linux Distros :-

(Mighty) :-

1. Foresight Linux 1.0
2. Linux Mint
3. Mandriva Linux One 2008
4. Open GEU

(Mini):-

1. Byzanine OS
2. Coyote Linux
3. Damn Small Linux
4. FreeNAS

_________________________________________________

HOPE IT HELPS
__________________
__________________
__________________
__________________
__________________


----------



## ViRaNiAc! (Oct 9, 2008)

We should not forhet the old days of computers. So please give some lod version of *windows* which are now considered as *Abandowares* so that we can enjoy the past.


----------



## j_h (Oct 10, 2008)

KPower Mania said:


> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=962055&postcount=33
> 
> Here is an input from me :-
> 
> ...



Thanks ! appreciate it


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 10, 2008)

j_h said:


> Thanks ! appreciate it


Ya..Kpowermania is really responsive...


----------



## bhunnu16 (Oct 11, 2008)

Still waiting for my issue...  .


----------



## amitharshchoudhary (Oct 11, 2008)

Hey! where is *Digit Archive*. I have not been able to find it in the last two DVDs. If you have discontinued it then please its my humble request -reinstate it!

Why don't you give some good fps games with decent graphics(I am talking about open source games). 

I also request to put some new counterstrike maps for us gamers.

I haven't seen Half Life II demo yet on your DVDs. Although its old now but do you mind providing it in December edition. I can't download it as it is going to take weeks to download it via my cell phone.

Thanks!


----------



## drsubhadip (Oct 11, 2008)

thanks kpower mania
thanks for the thorough review of the mag...
great work man


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Oct 11, 2008)

WTF ? Team Digit once again forgot to give Urban Terror 4.1 
WHY ? WHY ? WHY ? WHY ? WHY ?


----------



## saravanan_n (Oct 12, 2008)

You can add these 2 games if you want:


1) Area 51
Midway's Area 51 is now available to download and play for Free as an ad supported game. 

2) Rise and Fall: Civilizations at War
Midway's Rise and Fall Civilizations at War is now available to download and play for FREE as an ad supported game


----------



## Krazy_About_Technology (Oct 13, 2008)

O yaaron, tussi bhi had karde ho! Website kab update karoge? Hund to aadha mahinna beet gaya si! Abi bhi site vich september issue lagiya si.Oye jago team digit walo!


----------



## j_h (Oct 13, 2008)

Krazy_About_Technology said:


> O yaaron, tussi bhi had karde ho! Website kab update karoge? Hund to aadha mahinna beet gaya si! Abi bhi site vich september issue lagiya si.Oye jago team digit walo!



Well said Sardar Ji


----------



## avanish321 (Oct 13, 2008)

best download managers 
like :
1) DAP 
2) Internet Download Manager
etc


----------



## Krazy_About_Technology (Oct 14, 2008)

^^  oye thanks ji par assi sardarji nai hain praji! Ae to bas kadi kadi punjabi nikal padti hai muh naal. I like punjabi very much but dnt know much of it.


----------

